# Wilder Blames Race for Lack of Media Respect



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

*Deontay Wilder: If I Wasn't Black - I'd Get More U.S. Media Respect*

WBC heavyweight champion Deontay Wilder (39-0, 38 KOs) is not very happy with the way the media and expert analysts have been treating professional boxers in the United States.

Wilder has traveled to many other countries, and he watches closely at how overseas fighters are embraced by the entire country.

He says it's not the same when it comes to the United States. He believes homegrown boxers are largely ignored by the American press.










The way things are in the current boxing landscape, Wilder believes the American press and expert analysts are aggressively embracing foreign fighters who travel over to the United States to further their careers - while actual American fighters get the shaft.

"The problem with America is we got media downing American fighters, we got analysts and so-called experts downing American fighters, you got former champions that have made their mark in the sport but don't want to see their legacy passed downing American fighters," Wilder told The Guardian.

"I never understand that, especially as a champion. You should want somebody to come and pass you. You should want someone to keep the sport alive and build it up. Even the champions don't want their legacy passed because they don't want to be forgotten, but if you did it right the first time you'll never be forgotten. Casual fans come into boxing and listen to the so-called experts downing our fighters but praise the foreigners. We adopt the foreigners but down our own. That's a huge problem. In other countries, they praise their fighters.

"A lot of people don't want to pull the race card but let's be real: I'm a realist, I'm a woke realist, I'm not brainwashed at all. I see what's going on. If I was every other ethnicity, any type of person that's not a black man, it would be different. If I was any other color but black, it would be different."

Boxingscene


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

But Anthony Joshua is also black and gets more US media attention than Wilder.


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

The level of attention he receives is proportionate to the quality of his record


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Its a pity guys like Mayweather, Spence, Hopkins, Jones Jnr, Taylor, Tarver, Judah, Mosley, Porter, Thurman etc have been ignored for being black Americans in the last decade or so. Could have been good boxers if they had the opportunity.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Great, so now I cannot even want him to beat racist AJ, as he's another whiny fuck bringing race into everything. PBF is the richest US boxer ever. The biggest grossing fights in history almost all feature black Americans, and many of them are solely black Americans. The biggest endorsement deals in US sports are to black Americans, and the biggest sports stars in the US over the past 15 years have been almost exclusively black Americans bar a handful of baseball and NFL players. But Woods, the Williams sisters, Kobe Byrant, PBF and Lebron James top the pile for earnings.

The US media had PBF as the best, and Ward later on until he retired. Of the foreign sports stars who actually get US coverage, the biggest over the past 10 years have probably been Usain Bolt, Roger Federer, Maria Sharapova and maybe that Chinese NBA player. It's PATHETIC to claim racism in sports coverage and endorsements, and in boxing...even more so. AJ is already making waves over there, and the biggest names in the sports history and the biggest earners are ALL black Americans.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Just one more reason to not like this guy. We all know race used against black fighters is a long standing thing. Look how the press treated that Joe Louis guy, and how they hated Sugar Ray Robinson, and that Muhammad Ali one from back in the 60's who hardly ever got any press.


What a putz this guy is.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

I hope Ortiz, Michael Grant's him. No one would deserve it more than this whiny race baiting piece of shit.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I don't think I've ever cared about two whiny little bitches on the HW spectrum like AJ and Wilder.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Pathetic.

There's no evidence whatsoever,he has embarrassed himself here.

Ali,Frazier,foreman,Holmes,Tyson........or Mayweather,jones jnr,Hopkins.......why am I even bothering.


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

how to lose all your white fans in 1 simple step.


still want him to chin joshua.


----------



## Boxalot (Jun 5, 2013)

The reason he gets no respect is because he hasn’t fought anyone with a pulse despite having been ‘chanpion’ for years now. Maybe if he grew a pair and fought somebody relevant, he’d get a bit of attention.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Its obvious b.s. no need for long paragraphs 

Cheap attention seeker


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> I hope Ortiz, Michael Grant's him. No one would deserve it more than this whiny race baiting piece of shit.


Rather him than a drug cheat


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I don't remember the last time there has been hype around a white boxer

Edit: fuck me, Lomachenko but he's actually good


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Rather him than a drug cheat


Yet you were a huge Floyd fan...


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

All will be irrelevant when the Gypsy King returns to rule the division.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I can't believe I used to support this fool.


I still think he's the best fighter in the division, but these days I'm just hoping for someone to knock him off his imaginary throne.

Wilder is becoming the HW Broner.


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> I can't believe I used to support this fool.
> 
> I still think he's the best fighter in the division, but these days I'm just hoping for someone to knock him off his imaginary throne.
> 
> Wilder is becoming the HW Broner.


Out of interest how did you used to support him? before today's shocking revelations

And how will that support look from tomorrow and beyond?

And will he notice this revelatory "change" in your support.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Wig said:


> Out of interest how did you used to support him? before today's shocking revelations
> 
> And how will that support look from tomorrow and beyond?
> 
> And will he notice this revelatory "change" in your support.


I may not always agree with Cable, but you cannot laugh at his Wilder support, he was telling everyone Wilder was gonna be champ when even Deontay's mum thought he was a bum

Show some respect


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Yet you were a huge Floyd fan...


People like you annoy me. You accuse Floyd of this and that and excuse a guy ducking the biggest payday in history over a drug test. Pacquiao is is 8-4 with no knockouts since having the drug spotlight on him too.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

here we go with the race card...

coward move..


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> People like you annoy me. You accuse Floyd of this and that and excuse a guy ducking the biggest payday in history over a drug test. Pacquiao is is 8-4 with no knockouts since having the drug spotlight on him too.


Mayweather was caught doping and had it brushed under the carpet in that very fight. I dont care who or who isnt doping, I just wanna see the fights but im not gonna go all high and mighty griefing dipers and then support one at the same time.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Mayweather was caught doping and had it brushed under the carpet in that very fight. I dont care who or who isnt doping, I just wanna see the fights but im not gonna go all high and mighty griefing dipers and then support one at the same time.


Any proof of this other than non credible journalist like Montoya?


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

One of my coworkers was a sprinter and had raced minor races. We started talking about doping and he is adamant all the top guys are doing it, including Bolt. According to him, people like Carl Lewis were caught doping but were protected by the associations as he was their Golden Boy. We can also see it with Lance Armstrong, he just pissed off too many of the right people.

floyd and Manny were the Golden Boys of boxing. They probably failed many doping tests but were all brushed under the carpet because of the $$$ they bring.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

rjjfan said:


> One of my coworkers was a sprinter and had raced minor races. We started talking about doping and he is adamant all the top guys are doing it, including Bolt. According to him, people like Carl Lewis were caught doping but were protected by the associations as he was their Golden Boy. We can also see it with Lance Armstrong, he just pissed off too many of the right people.
> 
> floyd and Manny were the Golden Boys of boxing. They probably failed many doping tests but were all brushed under the carpet because of the $$$ they bring.


Sounds like delusions of grandeur from a washed up wanna be, making excuses about why he never made it.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Any proof of this other than non credible journalist like Montoya?


Hmm the fact hot caught and got a retroactive pass for a using diurectic. Something he was given a fortnight after using it (and after the fight) despite it being illegal and used to mask peds.

Only reason he got a pass is because even the doping agencies are corrupt and no one was stopping a billion dollar fight.

If you think Floyds was legit then you have to take Ortiz and Povetkins as legit as well considering they both got theres brushed away as well.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

CASH_718 said:


> Sounds like delusions of grandeur from a washed up wanna be, making excuses about why he never made it.


You watched the Lance Armstrong documentary?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Hmm the fact hot caught and got a retroactive pass for a using diurectic. Something he was given a fortnight after using it (and after the fight) despite it being illegal and used to mask peds.
> 
> Only reason he got a pass is because even the doping agencies are corrupt and no one was stopping a billion dollar fight.
> 
> If you think Floyds was legit then you have to take Ortiz and Povetkins as legit as well considering they both got theres brushed away as well.


You want me to give multiple time offenders in Povetkin and Ortiz a pass?

And Floyd had a USADA agent in the room and asked for permission as he got the IV to rehydrate from dehydration. It looks shady, but there's no evidence that pillow fisted Mayweather used the the IV for drug use.

And there's no coincidence that Povetkin has looked like crap in his last couple of fights


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

It's not a race thing, Deontay. It's a sport thing.

The US is a pretty big country that hosts far more popular / relevant sports. Boxing itself is too fragmented and complicated for it to hold the average Joe's attention.

Up to 5 different champions in one division
Feuding promoters - like, aren't there now 3 major US players that prefer to keep shit in-house?

Corrupt officiating
Delayed match-making
And many more. If a sport is plagued by all of the above, the American sportsfan just isn't going to pay hard enough attention to understand and tolerate it. If you happen to be a belt-holder in one of its divisions, he or she is not going to give a rat's ass. Regardless of your skin colour. The sport just won't make you relevant to the market.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> You want me to give multiple time offenders in Povetkin and Ortiz a pass?
> 
> And Floyd had a USADA agent in the room and asked for permission as he got the IV to rehydrate from dehydration. It looks shady, but there's no evidence that pillow fisted Mayweather used the the IV for drug use.
> 
> And there's no coincidence that Povetkin has looked like crap in his last couple of fights


Using Peds isnt just to punch hard you know?

He was caught with it already used and then had to send of for a retroactive IV. It was shady, no nore or less than Povetkins tainted bull meat or Ortiz blood pressure tablets.

Floyd didnt look particular good in his last few fights either. Could be age, could be lack of peds, could be long careers, could be stylistic difficulties or could be an accumulation. Can always speculate but it doesnt mean its a definitive factor.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Wig said:


> *Out of interest how did you used to support him? *before today's shocking revelations
> 
> And how will that support look from tomorrow and beyond?
> 
> And will he notice this revelatory "change" in your support.


You must be new around here.


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 8, 2013)

Get the fuck outta here. I like Wilder but that is some bullshit and he knows it.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

I cant stand these idiots crying racism when things wont go their way.
Wilder’s skin colour has nothing to do with it if people are not intrested about him.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Another thread where everybody tellin on themselves...


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Another thread where everybody tellin on themselves...


Another thread where you call people racist for saying absolutely nothing racist whatsoever. Yeah anyone who thinks it's bullshit for Wilder to be saying that his skin colour is why he's not hugely respected and hyped is a racist. :lol:

Do you think Wilder should be hugely respected? Which white American boxers are household names? How is that ALL of the most famous, most respected and most highly paid US boxers of the past 30 years are ALL black? You won't answer any of this, as obviously I'm racist, so no point.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Strike said:


> Another thread where you call people racist for saying absolutely nothing racist whatsoever. Yeah anyone who thinks it's bullshit for Wilder to be saying that his skin colour is why he's not hugely respected and hyped is a racist. :lol:
> 
> Do you think Wilder should be hugely respected? Which white American boxers are household names? How is that ALL of the most famous, most respected and most highly paid US boxers of the past 30 years are ALL black? You won't answer any of this, as obviously I'm racist, so no point.


C'mon man. What did I say?


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> C'mon man. What did I say?


You said it a few months ago, and I was pretty surprised given how long you've "known" me and seen my posts on issues around racism. But you just leave them as nice little insinuations like "people telling on themselves" because someone saying that it's not due to being black that the US media are not all over Wilder is clearly being racist. :lol:

Yeah, because the US media were never all over Woods, Kobe, Lebron, Serena etc. Boxers don't get much coverage in the US compared to other sports, but when an American boxer has been famous and given lots of respect and praise in the past 30 years, they've always been black. So no...it's not racism, it's that the heavyweight division has been shit for years, and that Wilder has a crap record and has been badly promoted. AJ will become a bigger name in the US within 18 months, so what will Wilder's reason be for that? The US press likes black British guys but not Americans?

There's a ton of racism in the US and there's racism in every country, there's numerous ways that black Americans suffer from racism in the US too, but not getting a fair amount of coverage and respect in sport's media is absolutely NOT one of them.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

I didn't call anyone a racist...


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Dumb comments. I hope he walks them back at some point in the future. Both he and Joshua leave a lot to be desired outside the ring.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Jesus Christ, he is shit, at least CEj has some skills






^better win than anythng Wilder has


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

^ Ya' gotta' LOVE Larry Merchant:

"Grant is a big shouldered kid, from the city of big shoulders, Chicago, in a country of heavyweight big shoulders....."

This may well have been the beginning of the end for Larry's mind. The very first ***** in the armor, as it were.


----------



## Nigelbro (May 22, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> ^ Ya' goota' LOVE larry Merchant:
> 
> "Grant is a big shouldered kid, from the city of big shoulders, Chicago, in a country of heavyweight big shoulders....."
> 
> This may well have been the beginning of the end for Larry's mind. The very first ***** in the armor, as it were.


It's Goliath vs Goliath. No slingshots just big boulders.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Nigelbro said:


> It's Goliath vs Goliath. No slingshots just big boulders.


Golota beats Wilder


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> ^ Ya' goota' LOVE larry Merchant:
> 
> "Grant is a big shouldered kid, from the city of big shoulders, Chicago, in a country of heavyweight big shoulders....."
> 
> This may well have been the beginning of the end for Larry's mind. The very first ***** in the armor, as it were.


:merchant


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Povetkin was scared of that superior blackness so they faked a positive test. Better to fail a test than to have your head taken off, eh?


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> I didn't call anyone a racist...


Of course not mate...that's not your way. You just make the insinuation as obvious as fuck, and then pretend you said nothing of the sort. The best bit is that if someone calls you out on it, you can say "I never mentioned racism, you must be paranoid about something" in response. What a great, cowardly win win situation. :lol:

Yeah...no matter how much a non black person stands up against racism, the moment they say "well that specific thing is not racist", they're a racist. But of course, don't say that...just say shit like "people are telling on themselves", and then spend your entire life thinking you know the hearts and minds of millions of people based on their skin colour...ooo...shit...what an irony...sounds kind of racist.


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

Hey Wilder, want to know why people don't give a fuck about supporting you? Answer two questions for us.

1) For how many years now have you been calling yourself a, quote unquote, "world champion"?

2) Who have you fought in your career so far?

:hat


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

Strike said:


> Great, so now I cannot even want him to beat racist AJ, as he's another whiny fuck bringing race into everything. PBF is the richest US boxer ever. The biggest grossing fights in history almost all feature black Americans, and many of them are solely black Americans. The biggest endorsement deals in US sports are to black Americans, and the biggest sports stars in the US over the past 15 years have been almost exclusively black Americans bar a handful of baseball and NFL players. But Woods, the Williams sisters, Kobe Byrant, PBF and Lebron James top the pile for earnings.
> 
> The US media had PBF as the best, and Ward later on until he retired. Of the foreign sports stars who actually get US coverage, the biggest over the past 10 years have probably been Usain Bolt, Roger Federer, Maria Sharapova and maybe that Chinese NBA player. It's PATHETIC to claim racism in sports coverage and endorsements, and in boxing...even more so. AJ is already making waves over there, and the biggest names in the sports history and the biggest earners are ALL black Americans.


I was going to post pretty much the same thing.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Strike said:


> Of course not mate...that's not your way. You just make the insinuation as obvious as fuck, and then pretend you said nothing of the sort. The best bit is that if someone calls you out on it, you can say "I never mentioned racism, you must be paranoid about something" in response. What a great, cowardly win win situation. :lol:
> 
> Yeah...no matter how much a non black person stands up against racism, the moment they say "well that specific thing is not racist", they're a racist. But of course, don't say that...just say shit like "people are telling on themselves", and then spend your entire life thinking you know the hearts and minds of millions of people based on their skin colour...ooo...shit...what an irony...sounds kind of racist.


This is exactly what I am talking about. You act funny, but then turn it around on me like I did something wrong. Cowardly? takes a unwillingness to listen if that's what you think I am. If I didn't say anything then you'd have a point. I say one thing here and there that shouldn't move people either way and you get sour as hell. It's a clear observation that I'm making that doesn't take much to get out of people. Why don't you think about that, rather than blame me for being honest...


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> This is exactly what I am talking about. You act funny, but then turn it around on me like I did something wrong. Cowardly? takes a unwillingness to listen if that's what you think I am. If I didn't say anything then you'd have a point. I say one thing here and there that shouldn't move people either way and you get sour as hell. It's a clear observation that I'm making that doesn't take much to get out of people. Why don't you think about that, rather than blame me for being honest...


What does this post even mean? "Act funny"? I said Wilder is wrong for saying his lack of major media attention is down to being black...you pop in with "people telling on themselves" which is insinuating we're racist for not agreeing with Wilder. I call you out on it for the bullshit it is, and you say "I never called anyone racist"...so yeah cowardly.

Why not just say overtly "You're all racist"? Why not try and justify how it's racism against Wilder, and then try and figure out how it is that so many other black athletes dominate US media coverage?

You can't, so you will just pop in to drop a snide line. And yeah, I get sour when someone snidely calls me racist as I fucking abhor racism, so it's pretty offensive and pathetic.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Didn't read the op but if he was a different nationality he'd be embraced more even with his same level of opposition. He also has to factor in that he's from Alabama and not New York, Vegas, or California. However, if he were Mexican, Puerto Rican, or British he'd be a household name by now. The USA just doesn't give our athletes the same level of support as other countries.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Strike said:


> What does this post even mean? "Act funny"? I said Wilder is wrong for saying his lack of major media attention is down to being black...you pop in with "people telling on themselves" which is insinuating we're racist for not agreeing with Wilder. I call you out on it for the bullshit it is, and you say "I never called anyone racist"...so yeah cowardly.
> 
> Why not just say overtly "You're all racist"? Why not try and justify how it's racism against Wilder, and then try and figure out how it is that so many other black athletes dominate US media coverage?
> 
> You can't, so you will just pop in to drop a snide line. And yeah, I get sour when someone snidely calls me racist as I fucking abhor racism, so it's pretty offensive and pathetic.


What I said stands, and it is true. How dare I, a black man, see other people's thoughts expressed and have my own thoughts about them. Speaking up is indeed cowardly yes. No, I didn't call anyone anything, I'm only saying what I see...


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> What I said stands, and it is true. How dare I, a black man, see other people's thoughts expressed and have my own thoughts about them.


Yep, there we go again. Of course I was annoyed at you speaking up your thoughts because you're a black man. Pathetic. Fuck off you cunt.


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> What I said stands, and it is true. How dare I, a black man, see other people's thoughts expressed and have my own thoughts about them. Speaking up is indeed cowardly yes. No, I didn't call anyone anything, I'm only saying what I see...


Mate I have no beef with you at all, but you did come in and make a snarky weasel-word type comment, and then you denied that it meant anything. What exactly are we supposed to infer from you saying that the (mostly white) posters in the thread are "telling on themselves"?

If the choice of that phrase was NOT to imply that we're criticising Wilder because he's black and we're racists - then what WERE you trying to infer? Because I can't figure it out, and neither can anyone else. So can you help us out, please?

:hat


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

Haggis said:


> Mate I have no beef with you at all, but you did come in and make a snarky weasel-word type comment, and then you denied that it meant anything. What exactly are we supposed to infer from you saying that the (mostly white) posters in the thread are "telling on themselves"?
> 
> If the choice of that phrase was NOT to imply that we're criticising Wilder because he's black and we're racists - then what WERE you trying to infer? Because I can't figure it out, and neither can anyone else. So can you help us out, please?
> 
> :hat


Oh so you think you can just demand that a black man answers your questions, you think he has to do what you say, because you're white? You really told on yourself with this post. Never said you were racist by the way.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

Strike said:


> Oh so you think you can just demand that a black man answers your questions, you think he has to do what you say, because you're white? You really told on yourself with this post. Never said you were racist by the way.


I don't see a single instance in his post where he was demanding anything. He was asking for an explanation and the difference between asking and demanding is huge.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

:rofl "Muh Racism"

Wilder's stagnation is just so frustrating. And it doesn't have to do with racism.

The sad thing is it's not even his fault.. Povetkin and Ortiz would have fixed this "credibility issue" with the media. If Wilder had fought somebody better than Stiverne in his 39 bouts then this entire A-Side B-Side dynamic with Joshua would be different, too.

It's so unnecessary to pull the race card. Pretty sure nobody gives a fuck about Wilder's race besides Charlie Zelenoff. Especially considering the fact that he's a knockout artist! Just keep knocking people out baby!


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

gumbo2176 said:


> I don't see a single instance in his post where he was demanding anything. He was asking for an explanation and the difference between asking and demanding is huge.


I was being sarcastic, making fun of the sort of shite that Allen has been posting on this thread.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Leave Wilder alone you racists!!

- @allenko1


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> Didn't read the op but if he was a different nationality he'd be embraced more even with his same level of opposition. He also has to factor in that he's from Alabama and not New York, Vegas, or California. However, if he were Mexican, Puerto Rican, or British he'd be a household name by now. The USA just doesn't give our athletes the same level of support as other countries.


Hard to capture the imagination, and especially the support of fans, when you don't give them anything to really support. Sure, he gets nice looking Ko's. But Wilder's inactivity and his dreadful resume (For a 'champion') are why he has not captured the hearts of America fans. Wilder has only himself to blame for his perceived lack of stardom.


----------



## V-2 (Jan 1, 2017)

@Strike showing his true colours yet again. :sad



gumbo2176 said:


> I don't see a single instance in his post where he was demanding anything. He was asking for an explanation and the difference between asking and demanding is huge.


:rofl

Gumbo, dude. That sarcasm detector.


----------



## gumbo2176 (May 17, 2013)

V-2 said:


> @Strike showing his true colours yet again. :sad
> 
> :rofl
> 
> Gumbo, dude. That sarcasm detector.


Guess it wasn't a factory option when I was born in 52. Lucky if I had anything other than metal dashboards, AM radio, heat, and 3 on the column. Air conditioning was 4-40--------open all 4 windows and go 40 mph for a breeze.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Chatty said:


> You watched the Lance Armstrong documentary?


No, but I'm aware that pretty much all of them were on juice and most tested positive.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

allenko1 said:


> This is exactly what I am talking about. You act funny, but then turn it around on me like I did something wrong. Cowardly? takes a unwillingness to listen if that's what you think I am. If I didn't say anything then you'd have a point. I say one thing here and there that shouldn't move people either way and you get sour as hell. It's a clear observation that I'm making that doesn't take much to get out of people. Why don't you think about that, rather than blame me for being honest...


The fact that you feel the need to act like this on the internet, speaks volumes about the kind of "man" you are.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Mal said:


> Hard to capture the imagination, and especially the support of fans, when you don't give them anything to really support. Sure, he gets nice looking Ko's. But Wilder's inactivity and his dreadful resume (For a 'champion') are why he has not captured the hearts of America fans. Wilder has only himself to blame for his perceived lack of stardom.


Exactly. I had friends who don't watch boxing at all asking me about Wilder after he won his title. He had a real chance to be a huge star but he pissed it away going life and death with the likes of Spilka and Dumphas, then wasting everyone time fight Arreola and rematching that useless cunt who's name isn't even worth typing.


----------



## 941jeremy (Jun 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> Hard to capture the imagination, and especially the support of fans, when you don't give them anything to really support. Sure, he gets nice looking Ko's. But Wilder's inactivity and his dreadful resume (For a 'champion') are why he has not captured the hearts of America fans. Wilder has only himself to blame for his perceived lack of stardom.


D


Mal said:


> Hard to capture the imagination, and especially the support of fans, when you don't give them anything to really support. Sure, he gets nice looking Ko's. But Wilder's inactivity and his dreadful resume (For a 'champion') are why he has not captured the hearts of America fans. Wilder has only himself to blame for his perceived lack of stardom.


Not quite true. If Joshua was from Alabama I strongly doubt he'd be able to pack a stadium of 90,000 fans. He'd be lucky to fill an arena of 10,000. Provide the same scenario for Canelo and the fan base decreases significantly. There's definitely other factors besides what you mentioned.


----------



## Haggis (May 16, 2013)

Hey Wilder. 

According to you, you're a world heavyweight champion with six successful title defences.

According to me, you have not fought a single fighter whose name currently appears on ESPN's top 10 Heavyweights list. 

Anthony Joshua, on the other hand, has fought three of them, plus Wlad, and has won all 4 of those fights by stoppage. He also sells out Wembley Stadium. His fights sell more PPVs than Wilder draws viewers on free-to-air cards.

So...... why exactly does Wilder deserve 50/50 with Joshua? 

:hat


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> D
> 
> Not quite true. If Joshua was from Alabama I strongly doubt he'd be able to pack a stadium of 90,000 fans. He'd be lucky to fill an arena of 10,000. Provide the same scenario for Canelo and the fan base decreases significantly. There's definitely other factors besides what you mentioned.


If Joshua was from Alabama, he'd likely be fighting where the money is, not in Alabama. Canelo is from Mexico, but he's not fighting there.

Aside from being an American HW w/ a belt, what has Wilder done in the US< to assume he's on par w/ AJ in the UK? I don't mean to come off as some type of Wilder hater, because I genuinely do like and support the guy as a fighter. I know Deontay doesn't deserve all the backlash he gets on his resume. He had a couple fights fall through, not his fault. But for as long as he's been a HW titlist, and with how many, 5 defenses?, some might see him as under-performing, as a HW titlist with expectations.

So, long winded post winding down, while there may be a bit of truth to Wilder's frustration, he hasn't exactly helped it himself.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

941jeremy said:


> D
> 
> Not quite true. If Joshua was from Alabama I strongly doubt he'd be able to pack a stadium of 90,000 fans. He'd be lucky to fill an arena of 10,000. Provide the same scenario for Canelo and the fan base decreases significantly. There's definitely other factors besides what you mentioned.


Racism isn't completely or largely to blame for Wilder's lack of attention, but what you're saying is correct and some people are failing to realize this.

America isn't a big boxing nation and has lots of sports to catch our attention. America has the biggest ceiling, but it's harder to break through than it would be in Mexico, Puerto Rico, Britain, etc.



Chatty said:


> Using Peds isnt just to punch hard you know?
> 
> He was caught with it already used and then had to send of for a retroactive IV. It was shady, no nore or less than Povetkins tainted bull meat or Ortiz blood pressure tablets.
> 
> Floyd didnt look particular good in his last few fights either. Could be age, could be lack of peds, could be long careers, could be stylistic difficulties or could be an accumulation. Can always speculate but it doesnt mean its a definitive factor.


Yeah I know PEDs can be used for different things, but we've seen clear changes in performance with certain cheaters. Povetkin was looking like a KO machine and getting a whole new physique in his 30's after the Klitksho fight. 2 failed tests later, he's looked mediocre. Pacquiao was bull dozing and stopping big durable fighters like Cotto and Oscar De La Hoya. Then right when the PED acquisitions came, he failed to stop anymore of his opponents.

I haven't seen that with Mayweather. And Floyd looked bad in his last fight because he's 40 years old, stopped sparring a month before the fight and had a 2 year layoff, but I think you're smart enough to realize that.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Exactly. I had friends who don't watch boxing at all asking me about Wilder after he won his title. He had a real chance to be a huge star but he pissed it away going life and death with the likes of Spilka and Dumphas, then wasting everyone time fight Arreola and rematching that useless cunt who's name isn't even worth typing.


I can forgive him for going life and death with some guys. Wilder has his flaws. But he should have been in the ring more, ironing out those flaws. The guy can punch, he's big, and a good looking guy with a big smile. that goes a long way. He really should be a bigger star by now.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Racism isn't completely or largely to blame for Wilder's lack of attention, but what you're saying is correct and some people are failing to realize this.
> 
> America isn't a big boxing nation and has lots of sports to catch our attention. America has the biggest ceiling, but it's harder to break through than it would be in Mexico, Puerto Rico, Britain, etc.
> 
> ...


Povetkin I fully agree, Pacquaio slowed down, he stopped Cotto and Oscar mainly cause Oscar was shot and looked woeful against Forbes before and Cotto is the same size as Pacquaio, hasnt gkt the sturdiest of chins and was stopped on his feet.

At welterweight Pacquaio fought Margarito, Bradley, Marquez, Mosley, Clottey, Vargas, Horn, Algieri and Rios who at the point of fighting them had a total of one stoppage loss between them. I dont think theres any shame in not stopping any of those, its a fairly solid group of iron chinned fighters.

Whether Mayweather did or didnt we know that he used diuretics which is a masking agent for peds, he didnt get caught till his second of last real fight so who knows, he could have been using them his whole career. At the end of the day hes no more or less suspiious than Pacquiao.


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Another thread where everybody tellin on themselves...


What does this mean?


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

2manyusernames said:


> What does this mean?


It means you racist for asking.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> The fact that you feel the need to act like this on the internet, speaks volumes about the kind of "man" you are.


Fuck, this coming from you!? :rofl


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Boxing is more popular in The United Kingdom. The Anthony Johnson comparison doesn't hold weight.

Mixed Martial Artist are more popular than pro boxers here in the United States. Overall MMA is more popular and obviously on tv more often.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

I don't care for this kind of talk but lets be honest if Wilder was white he'd be a huge star in America, that's just the way it is 

And he's right about American fans not getting behind their fighters, can't forget GGG getting hometown style support in Jacobs backyard


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> I don't care for this kind of talk but lets be honest if Wilder was white he'd be a huge star in America, that's just the way it is


Based on what? Name the massive white American boxing stars in the USA over the past 25 years. Who is the biggest star to ever appear in golf? Yeah...a black American. Who is the biggest tennis star in the US? Yeah Serena Williams...there's no evidence that being black holds an athlete back from stardom in the US. The biggest endorsement contracts in America are to black American athletes. There's nothing to base your claim on at all. It's pure conjecture. Before Kelly Pavlik lost was he a big star in the US? Nope. And he was a knockout artist in a major division with huge history.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

What the hell does he think Jack Johnson had to endure? This reminds me of people saying Lebron is the most scrutinized basketball player whereas people held up n* word signs during Wilt games. Bill Russell had to fight so his fellow black teammates could be in the same public places as their white counterparts.

Look I'm not saying Wilder never went through racism especially coming from Alabama but he acts like media hasn't compared him to a young Mike Tyson. I'll die cringing about that.


----------



## techks (Jun 4, 2013)

BTW if you ask the average black American guy what sport they'd go pro in if they could, overwhelming majority would say basketball and football before boxing.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Strike said:


> Based on what? Name the massive white American boxing stars in the USA over the past 25 years. Who is the biggest star to ever appear in golf? Yeah...a black American. Who is the biggest tennis star in the US? Yeah Serena Williams...there's no evidence that being black holds an athlete back from stardom in the US. The biggest endorsement contracts in America are to black American athletes. There's nothing to base your claim on at all. It's pure conjecture. Before Kelly Pavlik lost was he a big star in the US? Nope. And he was a knockout artist in a major division with huge history.


Woods and Serena aren't the best examples. They're one of the very few African Americans in their predominantly white sports and they dominated them more than any athlete has.

Whenever you get a unicorn or a person who's out of the norm dominating, they'll get attention. The Jeremy Lin craze in the NBA can be an example when an Asian American from Harvard was going on a tear for 2 weeks. People were hyping him up as if he was a messiah when Rajon Rondo was arguably having a better stretch.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Woods and Serena aren't the best examples. They're one of the very few African Americans in their predominantly white sports and they dominated them more than any athlete has.
> 
> Whenever you get a unicorn or a person who's out of the norm dominating, they'll get attention. The Jeremy Lin craze in the NBA can be an example when an Asian American from Harvard was going on a tear for 2 weeks. People were hyping him up as if he was a messiah when Rajon Rondo was arguably having a better stretch.


And yet Lin never got more endorsement deals and never became more promoted than the big black stars, he just, as you said, got attention for novelty. And Woods didn't dominate his sport more than Nicklaus in the end.

Here's the top 15 Endorsement deals in history...

http://www.totalsportek.com/money/biggest-endorsement-deals-sports-history/

Eight of the top 15 are black Americans. There are no white Americans in the top 15. All the Americans featured are black.

Before the PBF-McGregor fight, these were the top five grossing fights ever...

http://www.mirror.co.uk/sport/boxing/5-highest-grossing-boxing-fights-9821787

Every single one features a black American.

It's just a nonsense for anyone to suggest that Wilder is not a massive star due to being black. It would be like a rapper complaining that they aren't selling records due to racism and if they were white they'd be huge.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Strike said:


> And yet Lin never got more endorsement deals and never became more promoted than the big black stars, he just, as you said, got attention for novelty. And Woods didn't dominate his sport more than Nicklaus in the end.
> 
> Here's the top 15 Endorsement deals in history...
> 
> ...


That's because Jeremy Lin just isn't that good. He wouldn't start on the majority of teams in the NBA.

And Woods had the best run in golf history. He was going to beat all of those records until he had issues with his wife and the injuries.

And I'm not trying to stir up shit, but the majority of the athletes in America are black. If you name the 15 best athletes in the US, the list will be mostly black guys also. So bringing up their endorsements isn't a good indicator. Baseball and Football (not the running back, defensive back and wide receiver positions) will have most of the elite white athletes in the US.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Strike said:


> It's just a nonsense for anyone to suggest that Wilder is not a massive star due to being black. It would be like a rapper complaining that they aren't selling records due to racism and if they were white they'd be huge.


It's just an easy cop out that he knows a lot will support, unfortunately. Asking for blind support will never garner the attention one might deserve. And all this comes off as sour grapes because he has a tinge of jealousy on AJ's greater acceptance of respect from fans and critics.

Said this before, but he only has himself to blame (Some to PBC as well) . If he wants to be a huge star, Ortiz is a good start (assuming nothing derails the fight), but he has to be active, against TOP competition. Otherwise, what do Americans care about a guy come out once a year and KO's a can?


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> That's because Jeremy Lin just isn't that good. He wouldn't start on the majority of teams in the NBA.
> 
> And Woods had the best run in golf history. He was going to beat all of those records until he had issues with his wife and the injuries.
> 
> And I'm not trying to stir up shit, but the majority of the athletes in America are black. If you name the 15 best athletes in the US, the list will be mostly black guys also. So bringing up their endorsements isn't a good indicator. Baseball and Football (not the running back, defensive back and wide receiver positions) will have most of the elite white athletes in the US.


So what? The fact is that black athletes get huge promotion and plenty of respect. They get massive endorsement deals and they are stars. If racism was so rampant in the world of sport that it stops Wilder being a star, then it would apply in other sports. Not only does it not, but it doesn't apply in boxing either. Jeff Lacy got WAY more hype and coverage than Kelly Pavlik ever got. Why? If what Wilder is saying was true, then Pavlik would have been huge. He wasn't.

Kevin Durant has larger endorsement deals than Brady. Simone Biles is on her way to being the richest gymnast ever.

http://hollywoodlife.com/2016/08/22/simone-biles-endorsement-deals-rio-2016-olympics-gymnast/

What Lebron, Woods, Williams, Biles, PBF etc all have in common is being great, proving themselves as the best and because of that they became household names and super rich. Wilder has not proved himself, does not look great, and hence is not a huge star. There's literally zero evidence that if he was white he'd be a huge star. None. In fact, the evidence from fighters like Pavlik compared to Lacy suggests Wilder is flat out wrong.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jun 5, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Another thread where everybody tellin on themselves...


You the Thought Police? You doing data collection for Minitrue? My contempt for this way of thinking knows no bounds. It's pushing the wrong people in the wrong direction. You're NOT helping.

OT: I'm gonna' give Wilder a pass this time because I like how he fights and he seems like a good dude in his interviews. I'm going to write this bullshit off as a bid to raise his profile. It's kind of a sleazy move, but I can rationalize it that way.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Strike said:


> So what? The fact is that black athletes get huge promotion and plenty of respect. They get massive endorsement deals and they are stars. If racism was so rampant in the world of sport that it stops Wilder being a star, then it would apply in other sports. Not only does it not, but it doesn't apply in boxing either. Jeff Lacy got WAY more hype and coverage than Kelly Pavlik ever got. Why? If what Wilder is saying was true, then Pavlik would have been huge. He wasn't.
> 
> Kevin Durant has larger endorsement deals than Brady. Simone Biles is on her way to being the richest gymnast ever.
> 
> ...


Let me be careful in what I'm arguing so that we're not going in circles or wasting each other's time. I'm not saying that black athletes aren't promoted well. I was trying to address what you said about 8 out of the top 15 endorsed athletes being black and your examples Serena Williams and Tiger Woods.

If you were trying to say being black is more beneficial than being white or that Serena and Tiger Woods only got those endorsement due to their skin color, then that is incorrect.

I don't think Wilder's problem is racism. It's just an American problem. The borders of entry are tougher for boxers here, but the potential is huge. Floyd had to be a p4p rated fighter for years and years and stay undefeated to headline his first ppv show. Once he became a star however, he was huge.

And Kevin Durant is last year's final's MVP and analyst believed he was going to overtake Lebron as the best player in the league years ago. Basketball players are by far the most recognizable athletes despite the NFL being more popular. There wasn't a single NFL player on that list.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

Strike said:


> Based on what? Name the massive white American boxing stars in the USA over the past 25 years. Who is the biggest star to ever appear in golf? Yeah...a black American. Who is the biggest tennis star in the US? Yeah Serena Williams...there's no evidence that being black holds an athlete back from stardom in the US. The biggest endorsement contracts in America are to black American athletes. There's nothing to base your claim on at all. It's pure conjecture. Before Kelly Pavlik lost was he a big star in the US? Nope. And he was a knockout artist in a major division with huge history.


There aren't any because America hasn't produced any true elite white boxers in decades. A 6'7 white American HW champ KO'ing everyone in his path would get Conor McGregor type love.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Strike said:


> So what? The fact is that black athletes get huge promotion and plenty of respect. They get massive endorsement deals and they are stars. If racism was so rampant in the world of sport that it stops Wilder being a star, then it would apply in other sports. Not only does it not, but it doesn't apply in boxing either. Jeff Lacy got WAY more hype and coverage than Kelly Pavlik ever got. Why? If what Wilder is saying was true, then Pavlik would have been huge. He wasn't.
> 
> Kevin Durant has larger endorsement deals than Brady. Simone Biles is on her way to being the richest gymnast ever.
> 
> ...


Strike, you are just a racist. You can't see what's right in front of your face. Black athletes are treated like slaves and get no respect.












bballchump11 said:


> If you were trying to say being black is more beneficial than being white or that Serena and Tiger Woods only got those endorsement due to their skin color, then that is incorrect.


Yup, not a single black athlete has ever gotten more exposure just because they are black ..... Never!


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> There aren't any because America hasn't produced any true elite white boxers in decades. A 6'7 white American HW champ KO'ing everyone in his path would get Conor McGregor type love.


Yeah, everyone remembers how Kelly Pavlik won the undisputed middleweight title and was an exciting knock out artist on top of it, and he became the most famous boxer of this millennium..... Oh wait, that never happened.

And that guy Stipe Miocic... You know, the 6'4 white heavyweight champion, knock out artist in the flavor of the week sport that at the moment is way more mainstream than boxing. Look at how massive and popular that guy is. If he was black no one would care about him. That guy is making more money than Floyd Mayweather and Jon Jones combined! He's in movies, commercials, talk shows, his popularity is so big that they have to create new methods to measure just how much of a star he is........ Oh wait, he's not even close to being considered a "star".

It's truly embarrassing that MLK and Malcolm X died for black people to be treated equally, only for the black community to turn into whiny little bitches who desperately want to be oppressed and be the victims of racism. Small wonder why the black community is in worse shape now than before Jim Crow.

I truly feel bad for all the black people who get educations and jobs only to be called " not real black people" or uncle Tom etc. Unless you are a highschool drop out, gang member with a felony and always crying about how racist America is or starting every sentence with "as a black man/women in America", you aren't really black.

Pathetic, the whole gaggle of you.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

40 fights...one decent name on the resume. That's why you aren't on AJ's level of popularity or respect.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> If you were trying to say being black is more beneficial than being white or that Serena and Tiger Woods only got those endorsement due to their skin color, then that is incorrect.


Well of course I wasn't saying that, that would be ridiculous and that actually would be racist. My point on the endorsements was that elite black US athletes have no problem getting promoted, endorsed and becoming HUGE stars in America.


bballchump11 said:


> I don't think Wilder's problem is racism. It's just an American problem. The borders of entry are tougher for boxers here, but the potential is huge. Floyd had to be a p4p rated fighter for years and years and stay undefeated to headline his first ppv show. Once he became a star however, he was huge.


Agreed. Boxing is just not as big in the US as it used to be, and the heavyweight division has lacked the quality and excitement of the 90's and early 2000's for a good while. For Wilder to say what he has is pathetic, given that if you asked any American to name 3 heavyweight boxers in history, the first two names out of anyone's mouth would be Ali and Tyson, and the most likely one after that would probably be Foreman. Sport is one of the few areas where institutionalised racism has no impact on someone becoming a star.


bballchump11 said:


> And Kevin Durant is last year's final's MVP and analyst believed he was going to overtake Lebron as the best player in the league years ago. Basketball players are by far the most recognizable athletes despite the NFL being more popular. There wasn't a single NFL player on that list.


Yeah, and that should show us something about promotion and sport. The NFL is more popular, Brady is an ATG probably the GOAT in his position, and yet he has smaller endorsement deals than Damian Lillard and Dwayne Wade. Why aren't the media and companies paying endorsements being racist, and not making these NBA athletes the most famous and wealthy?

It's just nothing to do with race that's why.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> There aren't any because America hasn't produced any true elite white boxers in decades. A 6'7 white American HW champ KO'ing everyone in his path would get Conor McGregor type love.


Based on what? Boxing is simply not that big in America. This is pure conjecture on your part...and the following examples indicate why it's almost certainly nonsense...



CASH_718 said:


> Yeah, everyone remembers how Kelly Pavlik won the undisputed middleweight title and was an exciting knock out artist on top of it, and he became the most famous boxer of this millennium..... Oh wait, that never happened.
> 
> And that guy Stipe Miocic... You know, the 6'4 white heavyweight champion, knock out artist in the flavor of the week sport that at the moment is way more mainstream than boxing. Look at how massive and popular that guy is. If he was black no one would care about him. That guy is making more money than Floyd Mayweather and Jon Jones combined! He's in movies, commercials, talk shows, his popularity is so big that they have to create new methods to measure just how much of a star he is........ Oh wait, he's not even close to being considered a "star".


When Kelly Pavlik lost he was 34-0, the lineal middleweight champion of the world, with The Ring belt to go along with the WBC and WBO ones. He was THE MAN at middleweight, which after the heavies is the marquee division due to its history. Of those 34 wins, 30 were KO's. You have a white, American KO artist in a major division who is the lineal champ...and nobody outside of boxing circles knew who the fuck he was.

The issue in America is simply the profile of boxing and boxers. When Jeff Lacy lost, he was 22-0 with the IBF title, and 17 stoppages. He was WAY more hyped than Pavlik. But neither of them were stars in the way many sports figures in the US are.

In contrast, look at the UK and over the past 25 years there have been several names who have been huge. Naseem Hamed, Ricky Hatton and Bruno are probable the top 3. But Joshua, Khan, Lewis, Calzaghe, Benn and Eubank were all close to household names too. In fact, Khan was, and Joshua pretty much is.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Strike said:


> Based on what? Boxing is simply not that big in America. This is pure conjecture on your part...and the following examples indicate why it's almost certainly nonsense...
> 
> When Kelly Pavlik lost he was 34-0, the lineal middleweight champion of the world, with The Ring belt to go along with the WBC and WBO ones. He was THE MAN at middleweight, which after the heavies is the marquee division due to its history. Of those 34 wins, 30 were KO's. You have a white, American KO artist in a major division who is the lineal champ...and nobody outside of boxing circles knew who the fuck he was.
> 
> ...


Exactly, and Pavlik also won the title in a Gatti vs Ward, call your friends and tell them to watch, this is amazing, kind of fight. Literally all the stars aligned for Pavlik to be a huge star or at least very well know and neither of those happened.

It's sad how black Americans are so desperate to find some type of racism against them or some oppression so they can feel "tough" and "real" as they cry about it. As someone living in one of the most diverse cities in the world and went to a 88% minority high school, it's sad how black people are brainwashed to believe that every misfortune in their lives was caused by some shadowy, stealthy racism that is secretly keeping all black people down. From the homeless wack jobs outside of Grand Central Station to the single mother on welfare to LeBron James and all the multi millionaire athletes and preformers, they are all being held back and discriminated against by the white devil. And somehow having a black president for 8 years has only fueled these delusions. It's really sad and pathetic.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Mal said:


> 40 fights...one decent name on the resume. That's why you aren't on AJ's level of popularity or respect.


I'm not defending Wilder's absurd claims, but -

Who exactly has AJ fought, besides a clearly way-over-the-hill Wlad? And he was massively popular long before that fight.

I think AJ's popularity has do do with three things:

1: Excellent promotion.
2: That gold medal that he didn't really deserve
3: The nature of British boxing fans. (in a good way.)

Resume? That wouldn't even be #20 on the list.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Imagine if Wilder was British, and AJ was American.
Wilder promoted by Eddie Hearn and AJ under the dubious thumb of Al Haymon.


Change nothing else. Now, who do you think would be more popular?


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

Cableaddict said:


> I'm not defending Wilder's absurd claims, but -
> 
> Who exactly has AJ fought, besides a clearly way-over-the-hill Wlad? And he was massively popular long before that fight.
> 
> ...


Wlad is over the hill? According to you he hasn't lost s fight in over a decade. The Fury fight was fixed right? So if you think that Wlad is so good that the only way he could lose is if he threw the fight, how is he over the hill? You constantly make an ass out of yourself.

And that over the hill Wlad is still the second best fighter in the division and the only fighter he wouldn't be favored against is Joshua.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Imagine if Wilder was British, and AJ was American.
> Wilder promoted by Eddie Hearn and AJ under the dubious thumb of Al Haymon.
> 
> Change nothing else. Now, who do you think would be more popular?


Wilder would be a lot less popular than AJ is now, and AJ would be a lot more popular than Wilder is now


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Yeah, everyone remembers how Kelly Pavlik won the undisputed middleweight title and was an exciting knock out artist on top of it, and he became the most famous boxer of this millennium..... Oh wait, that never happened.
> 
> And that guy Stipe Miocic... You know, the 6'4 white heavyweight champion, knock out artist in the flavor of the week sport that at the moment is way more mainstream than boxing. Look at how massive and popular that guy is. If he was black no one would care about him. That guy is making more money than Floyd Mayweather and Jon Jones combined! He's in movies, commercials, talk shows, his popularity is so big that they have to create new methods to measure just how much of a star he is........ Oh wait, he's not even close to being considered a "star".
> 
> ...


You're triggered and I got no idea wtf you're ranting about

First white American HW champion since Rocky Marciano would be a big deal, feel free to pretend otherwise


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> You're triggered and I got no idea wtf you're ranting about
> 
> First white American HW champion since Rocky Marciano would be a big deal, feel free to pretend otherwise


There's so many things wrong with this post.

1. Using the word triggered. You're a ******

2. "I got no idea what you are ranting about".... Then you are stupid. But you know exactly what I'm saying, so once again, you're a ******.

3. "A big deal".... Wow, they'd be a big deal? And the evidence proves that right? All the popular white heavyweight champs, right? And all the popular white American champs that aren't heavyweight? If they were just American and heavyweights and champs they'd be "a big deal". That's the missing piece.

4. Being white? No. Being a champ? No. Being a heavyweight champ? No. Being American? No. Being a white champ? No. Being a white heavyweight champ? No. Being a white american heavyweight champ? BIG DEAL!!!!!!

Go fuck your mother. Trigger that, bitch boy.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

MamaSaidIDroppedYouOnYourHead


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> I'm not defending Wilder's absurd claims, but -
> 
> Who exactly has AJ fought, besides a clearly way-over-the-hill Wlad? And he was massively popular long before that fight.
> 
> ...


Still a better resume than Wilders. And I realize that isn't saying much.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Strike said:


> Well of course I wasn't saying that, that would be ridiculous and that actually would be racist. My point on the endorsements was that elite black US athletes have no problem getting promoted, endorsed and becoming HUGE stars in America.


I didn't think you were, but just wanted to comment on that in case anybody did.



Strike said:


> Agreed. Boxing is just not as big in the US as it used to be, and the heavyweight division has lacked the quality and excitement of the 90's and early 2000's for a good while. For Wilder to say what he has is pathetic, given that if you asked any American to name 3 heavyweight boxers in history, the first two names out of anyone's mouth would be Ali and Tyson, and the most likely one after that would probably be Foreman. Sport is one of the few areas where institutionalised racism has no impact on someone becoming a star.


Agreed.



Strike said:


> Yeah, and that should show us something about promotion and sport. The NFL is more popular, Brady is an ATG probably the GOAT in his position, and yet he has smaller endorsement deals than Damian Lillard and Dwayne Wade. Why aren't the media and companies paying endorsements being racist, and not making these NBA athletes the most famous and wealthy?
> 
> It's just nothing to do with race that's why.


I hear you. I think a fairer comparison for endorsements may be to see the top endorsed guys in the NFL. That league is more diverse than the NBA.

Top endorsed guys in the NFL are quarterbacks like Aaron Rodger, Drew Brees, Peyton Manning and recently Cam Newton and Russell Wilson.

None quarterbacks with huge deals are JJ Watt and OBJ. Which I say backs up the notion that race doesn't have much to do with it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kid Generic Alias said:


> Wilder is another entitled black American wallowing in his own victimhood. Pathetic.


entitled?


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I didn't think you were, but just wanted to comment on that in case anybody did.
> 
> Agreed.
> 
> ...


No arguments with any of this.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> entitled?


Yes, entitled you whiny bitch.


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

CASH_718 said:


> Free food
> 
> Free housing
> 
> ...


The fact that you consider this post racist while telling me about my white privilege and how good I have it because I'm white.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> Yes, entitled you whiny bitch.


I'm not going to try to have an intelligent discussion with a disrespectful asshole like yourself. I'll spend 75% of the time just trying responding to insults rather than talking about the actual debate.


----------



## MamaSaidKnockYouOut (Jun 4, 2013)

CASH_718 said:


> There's so many things wrong with this post.
> 
> 1. Using the word triggered. You're a ******
> 
> ...


You are clearly disturbed

Get well soon


----------



## CASH_718 (Jan 24, 2016)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm not going to try to have an intelligent discussion with a disrespectful asshole like yourself. I'll spend 75% of the time just trying responding to insults rather than talking about the actual debate.





MamaSaidKnockYouOut said:


> You are clearly disturbed
> 
> Get well soon


I'm trying to figure out which one of you has the most stretched out pussy.....


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

CASH_718 said:


> Free food
> 
> Free housing
> 
> ...


If you'll pardon the pun but I don't think the issue is as black and white as you see it. You don't know anything about BBall other than he's black and you make these assumptions of his "privilege" knowing nothing about his life and where he comes from.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

This thread was destined for greatness from the start wasn't it


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> This thread was destined for greatness from the start wasn't it


Indeed. I stand on everything I said...


----------



## Smirk (Dec 14, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Indeed. I stand on everything I said...


To be fair, you clearly were the owner of worst post in this thread until Cash came in with that inane diatribe.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Smirk said:


> To be fair, you clearly were the owner of worst post in this thread until Cash came in with that inane diatribe.


To be fair, you could've kept that lame take to yourself. And yeah well, Cash is who he is...


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Indeed. I stand on everything I said...


What did you say?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> What did you say?


lol...


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> lol...


You said lol?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> You said lol?


Yep...


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

2manyusernames said:


> What did you say?


He didn't say anything about racism. But...erm...everyone's racist...but he didn't say it...but he's not being snidey, he's speaking up boldly stating that...he's not saying anything about racism...but if you don't like what he said, it's because he's black. But not saying racism. :lol:


----------



## Kid Generic Alias (Oct 29, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> entitled?


There's a significant portion of the black American community (even if it's a relative minority) who do have this weird sense of entitlement, like they're owed something. Wilder feels entitled to fame, riches and respect despite having accomplished little to nothing in his near decade long career, and because he doesn't have it he resorts to playing the victim and blaming racism.


----------



## Tarking Rubbish (Jun 28, 2017)

Should Wilder bemoan his lack of recognition from a majority white media and society or should he be thankful that in said society he is able to earn millions with his limited boxing ability?

Recognition and respect come from achieving something. Wilder has achieved nothing to take him above his current standing. 

When people try to use something like race to shortcut their way to achieving recognition it just reeks of insecurity and a lack of self belief in their own ability to get to the top on merit in my opinion. If your good, you don't need to be told by outsiders. 

Knock out Joshua at Wembley stadium then we can talk about recognition.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kid Generic Alias said:


> There's a significant portion of the black American community (even if it's a relative minority) who do have this weird sense of entitlement, like they're owed something. Wilder feels entitled to fame, riches and respect despite having accomplished little to nothing in his near decade long career, and because he doesn't have it he resorts to playing the victim and blaming racism.


I can't speak for everybody. I've worked hard, earned a masters degree in accounting and recently got my CPA license. So I'm not entitled to anything.

But many in the black community are do see a lot of systemic problems in society that are oppressing them. We know the war of drugs is racist and that a resume with a black sounding name is 50% less likely to get a callback, etc. We just want the same opportunities and treatment as everybody else.

There are some who do take it to an extreme and ask for affirmative action, government assistance and other things. I'm assuming these are the people you speak of, but I can point at the greed in the top 1% who ask for corporate welfare or beg for their taxes to be cut despite being worth billions or the people who literally feel entitled to have leniency for crimes. That's more of a class thing than a race thing there however.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kid Generic Alias said:


> There's a significant portion of the black American community (even if it's a relative minority) who do have this weird sense of entitlement, like they're owed something. Wilder feels entitled to fame, riches and respect despite having accomplished little to nothing in his near decade long career, and because he doesn't have it he resorts to playing the victim and blaming racism.


Singling out blacks and attaching this attitude to them is racist.


----------



## Bratwurzt (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> and that a resume with a black sounding name is 50% less likely to get a callback, etc. We just want the same opportunities and treatment as everybody else.


Very true, Churchill would never have got into politics today with a forename like his.


----------



## Kid Generic Alias (Oct 29, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Singling out blacks and attaching this attitude to them is racist.


Maybe, but it doesn't make it any less true.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kid Generic Alias said:


> Maybe, but it doesn't make it any less true.


Presuming it's at all true to begin with, which is supported by nothing other than racist generalizations.


----------



## Kid Generic Alias (Oct 29, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Presuming it's at all true to begin with, which is supported by nothing other than racist generalizations.


I acknowledged it was a relative minority, so not much of a generalisation.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> *Deontay Wilder: If I Wasn't Black - I'd Get More U.S. Media Respect*
> 
> WBC heavyweight champion Deontay Wilder (39-0, 38 KOs) is not very happy with the way the media and expert analysts have been treating professional boxers in the United States.
> 
> ...


I was rooting for you dude and you come up with this? I hope Joshua smashes you


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Kid Generic Alias said:


> There's a significant portion of the black American community (even if it's a relative minority) who do have this weird sense of entitlement, like they're owed something. Wilder feels entitled to fame, riches and respect despite having accomplished little to nothing in his near decade long career, and because he doesn't have it he resorts to playing the victim and blaming racism.


That is very racist


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Kid Generic Alias said:


> I acknowledged it was a relative minority, so not much of a generalisation.


But you also said a "significant portion"


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

What a fucking idiot.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Training...


----------



## Kid Generic Alias (Oct 29, 2013)

The Kraken said:


> But you also said a "significant portion"


Significant portion doesn't mean all of or even most of.


----------



## kf3 (Jul 17, 2012)

meh, i'm over it.

go wilder.


----------



## Wordup (May 16, 2013)

Mr. Brain said:


> I was rooting for you dude and you come up with this? I hope Joshua smashes you


Joshua is just another racist dickhead, so I wouldn't bother cheering for him either tbh.


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

Wordup said:


> Joshua is just another racist dickhead, so I wouldn't bother cheering for him either tbh.


RU serious? I never heard him say anything. Well if they are both that way, then I wish a simultaneous ring death for both those hooligans.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Mr. Brain said:


> RU serious? I never heard him say anything. Well if they are both that way, then I wish a simultaneous ring death for both those hooligans.


Kovalev too


----------



## Mr. Brain (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Kovalev too


They can have a three-way of death orgy.


----------



## The Kraken (Apr 19, 2014)

Kid Generic Alias said:


> Significant portion doesn't mean all of or even most of.


How do you know?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow. I'm very disappointed that Wilder went there. Especially since guys like Crawford and Andre Ward got the recognition as being the best at their respective weights, and p4p.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Kid Generic Alias said:


> There's a significant portion of the black American community (even if it's a relative minority) who do have this weird sense of entitlement, like they're owed something. Wilder feels entitled to fame, riches and respect despite having accomplished little to nothing in his near decade long career, and because he doesn't have it he resorts to playing the victim and blaming racism.


There's a significant portion of the Trump voter base that has a weird sense of entitlement, like they're owed jobs in their decrepit hometowns. They don't have educations and refuse to move, yet they expect the government to step in and bring back dead industries like coal so they can put on a hard hat, work 50 hours a week and feel superior.

You can frame and single out a group of undesirables from any population. And yet, you chose only black Americans. See why your post was racist?

One problem here is that you do not support your proposition that a "significant portion" of the black community feels entitled. We're supposed to accept that as true just because you assert it. Second, even if that were true, you have failed to account for American history and disparate treatment black Americans (and other minorities) have received in the service of white domination. And to support *that* proposition, I'll refer you to slavery and Jim Crow, among many other examples.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Wow. I'm very disappointed that Wilder went there. Especially since guys like Crawford and Andre Ward got the recognition as being the best at their respective weights, and p4p.


Went where though? I'm wondering if people actually read what he said...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Went where though? I'm wondering if people actually read what he said...


He's played the race card for not being popular. How can you not understand that?


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> He's played the race card for not being popular. How can you not understand that?


How so?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> How so?


He's trying to say that he's not popular because he's black when the fact is that he hasn't fought many decent fighters. The fact is that the Heavyweight division is not popular in the United States. He would be better off defending his titles overseas where he would probably be more appreciated because boxing for followed more overseas than in the states. He shouldn't even have mentioned race.


----------



## stiflers mum (May 23, 2013)

If he is serious about getting respect he should chase the Joshua-Parker winner and if it's Joshua swallow his pride and take the lesser purse (like Parker has done).


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

So merely mentioning race (the obvious) is "playing the race card". Got it. Don't think you all even know what that means...


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> So merely mentioning race (the obvious) is "playing the race card". Got it. Don't think you all even know what that means...


:lol:

Yeah I am sure that @Sister Sledge as a black American living in a country where 99% of the people there are not black, really has no idea what "race card" means. Here is the direct quote from Wilder...

"*A lot of people don't want to pull the race card but let's be real*: I'm a realist, I'm a woke realist, I'm not brainwashed at all. I see what's going on. If I was every other ethnicity, any type of person that's not a black man, it would be different. If I was any other color but black, it would be different."

You know that "but" is a contrast transition. It means what's coming after it will be a contrast to what came before it...so is saying people don't want to pull the race card, BUT...here I go about to do just that, and then he explains why. And his why is that if he was any colour other than black he would be a bigger star in the US. But according to you that's not playing the race card.

Here's the Wiki definition of the race card..."*Playing the race card* is an idiomatic phrase that refers to exploitation of either racist or anti-racist attitudes by accusing others of racism.". So yeah...Wilder is accusing the US media of racism, by saying that if he was anything other than black he would be a bigger star.

Not a damn bit of evidence for that, and in the sport of boxing the most popular, famous and celebrated US boxers of the past 30 years are all black bar Oscar De La Hoya.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Wilder may not be wrong about what he's saying. People in this country are fickle, and they pick and choose their favorites on a whim. I also don't think he meant it exactly like you all are taking it. I read the quote, I know what he said about the race card. I think he was more or less thinking out loud and being very candid in that conversation...


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Wilder may not be wrong about what he's saying. People in this country are fickle, and they pick and choose their favorites on a whim. I also don't think he meant it exactly like you all are taking it. I read the quote, I know what he said about the race card. I think he was more or less thinking out loud and being very candid in that conversation...


I think he was being candid too, I don't think he was lying...he believes it. But that just shows a paranoia to me. If he was being pulled over by the police and felt like it was because he was black, he'd be totally justified. But thinking that he's not a big star due to racism, is just not supported by the evidence. Not in sports in the US in general, not when we look at boxing's profile in the US in general, and not when we look at his actual record.

And anyone who thought it was ridiculous for him to deem it racist on here, then had you insinuating they were racist too. :lol:


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Strike said:


> And anyone who thought it was ridiculous for him to deem it racist on here, then had you insinuating they were racist too


That's not true. At all...


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> So merely mentioning race (the obvious) is "playing the race card". Got it. Don't think you all even know what that means...


I know a lot more about racism than you do. Why don't you tell me why he mentioned race?

I WISH i had his problems. He just needs to just shut up and and just step up his game. No more fighting bums.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Wilder may not be wrong about what he's saying. People in this country are fickle, and they pick and choose their favorites on a whim. I also don't think he meant it exactly like you all are taking it. I read the quote, I know what he said about the race card. I think he was more or less thinking out loud and being very candid in that conversation...


Wilder should realize that the Klitschko's weren't popular in the U.S., either, nor Tyson Fury. Wilder has every chance to be the man. He speaks well. He's good looking. All he has to do is beat better fighters. The main problem is the bigger fights are not in the states.


----------



## Kid Generic Alias (Oct 29, 2013)

Lampley said:


> There's a significant portion of the Trump voter base that has a weird sense of entitlement, like they're owed jobs in their decrepit hometowns. They don't have educations and refuse to move, yet they expect the government to step in and bring back dead industries like coal so they can put on a hard hat, work 50 hours a week and feel superior.
> 
> You can frame and single out a group of undesirables from any population. And yet, you chose only black Americans. See why your post was racist?
> 
> One problem here is that you do not support your proposition that a "significant portion" of the black community feels entitled. We're supposed to accept that as true just because you assert it. Second, even if that were true, you have failed to account for American history and disparate treatment black Americans (and other minorities) have received in the service of white domination. And to support *that* proposition, I'll refer you to slavery and Jim Crow, among many other examples.


I chose black Americans because it's relevant to this thread. And I couldn't care less about American history. We're over as 150 years removed from slavery and half a century removed from the end of segregation. Zero excuses to still be crying about discrimination and blaming ****** for all the problems in the world at this point.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Kid Generic Alias said:


> I chose black Americans because it's relevant to this thread. And I couldn't care less about American history. We're over as 150 years removed from slavery and half a century removed from the end of segregation. Zero excuses to still be crying about discrimination and blaming ****** for all the problems in the world at this point.


That's not true. Those housing projects are still affecting African Americans today as well as the war on drugs which was admitted to target the black community and other policies that are still being felt today.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Kid Generic Alias said:


> I chose black Americans because it's relevant to this thread. And I couldn't care less about American history. We're over as 150 years removed from slavery and half a century removed from the end of segregation. Zero excuses to still be crying about discrimination and blaming ****** for all the problems in the world at this point.


This is not about "most" blacks, or a significant portion of us. This is about Wilder. He is wrong, but so are you.


----------



## Strike (Jun 4, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> That's not true. Those housing projects are still affecting African Americans today as well as the war on drugs which was admitted to target the black community and other policies that are still being felt today.


It's not just the war on drugs either. It's the fact that a black man arrested and charged with an identical crime to a white man, is more likely to get prison time even if they both have identical previous records. If they both get time, the black guy is statistically likely to get longer.

Then you have the fact that black people are more likely to be stopped and searched, which is a complex issue, as stop and search in some areas targets people of demographics that commit the most violent crime, and so it could also protect people of that demographic within those neighbourhoods. However, at the end of the day, if black and white people both carry drugs at an equal degree (and evidence suggests it is about the same, or that white people are more likely to) and the police stop and search 5 times as many black people (arbitrary figure for illustration) , then 5 times as many black people are going to end up being arrested.

Social mobility was curtailed, by racist housing policies in the 1970's that flat out blocked black families from moving into many areas, thus forcing people to stay within densely populated, urban areas that historically, trans-nationally and across all ethnicities, are proven to breed more crime. As soon as such a region hit major economic downturn, you had a ghetto created, and the opportunity to escape it was not great.

But people crying racism and anything and everything that is nothing of the sort does fuck all to help of course, and fostering a victim mentality that simply raises many young people to view the state as their constant enemy and embrace ridiculous ideas about being held back to the point of it not being worth trying within the system, simply exacerbates the problems that blight poor, urban communities.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Just because folks disagree with what he said and how he said it, does not mean he's wrong...


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Who can pinpoint the year where Reagan reintroduced mandatory sentencing?
Bill Clinton's entrance is also easy to pinpoint.


----------



## MaliBua (Dec 18, 2013)

Wilder is actually right for certain degree. If he was white american people would love him, there is no doubt about it.

Anyway, damn shame he is wasting his career or should I say his handlers... He aint young man anymore to do big things. I think he could have knocked out Joshua. Wilder had a lot of potential


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

MaliBua said:


> Wilder is actually right for certain degree. If he was white american people would love him, there is no doubt about it.
> 
> Anyway, damn shame he is wasting his career or should I say his handlers... He aint young man anymore to do big things. I think he could have knocked out Joshua. Wilder had a lot of potential


If he went to England and knocked out Whyte like he was offered, the Joshua fight would already be scheduled. The problem is, he thinks he A-side because he's American.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

This thread was destined to fail :lol: rjfan loves nothing more than racial tensions. Well, maybe Pacquiao, but racial tensions are up there on his favorite things.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

And to be fair to Wilder it's not 100% his fault when his opponent's keep fucking things up and it seems no one is willing to stick up for Wilder in the media. 

Wilder isn't doing himself any favors either though with the complaining.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> This thread was destined for greatness from the start wasn't it


Sad that a forum with no real daily discussion still sees this thread go 9 pages.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> This thread was destined to fail :lol: rjfan loves nothing more than racial tensions. Well, maybe Pacquiao, but racial tensions are up there on his favorite things.


Wonder why...


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> Wonder why...


Why don't you tell us?


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> This thread was destined to fail :lol: rjfan loves nothing more than racial tensions. Well, maybe Pacquiao, but racial tensions are up there on his favorite things.


What failed?

And who initiated the race discussion? Ain't me.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> What failed?
> 
> And who initiated the race discussion? Ain't me.


It says race right in the title you spaz.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> It says race right in the title you spaz.


Wilder brought up the race issue you fucking git.


----------



## RDJ (Jun 27, 2012)

Zero charisma, shit record. He thinks he's Ali but apparently his own country doesn't even respect him, which means there's something wrong with either his self image or his entire country. Wilder thinks the latter. The man is dumb as a brick so it shouldn't surprise anyone.


----------

